# A tree timeline in the fall.



## woodtickgreg (Sep 19, 2020)

I thought this might be a fun thing to do if I can remember to take a pic  every week to see how the trees change and loose their leaves from week to week.
September 19th



I'll do the birch tree in the front of the house too.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## William Tanner (Sep 19, 2020)

Good idea Greg. Watching this post so I don't miss out. Only been to Michigan once and that was several years ago for a quick job. Spent about three days in East Lansing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Sep 19, 2020)

Will be a cool time lapse for sure!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 19, 2020)

Be sure to try to take the pictures from the same location each time, in order to best demonstrate the effect as we enter Fall and beyond! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Maverick (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Tony (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 20, 2020)

Maybe I should do that with a Florida tree

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 20, 2020)

Or my live oak here in Texas. Watching closely Greg great idea!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Sep 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 26, 2020)

Saturday sept 26th



Birch tree is starting to turn.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 3, 2020)

Saturday Oct. 3rd.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Wildthings (Oct 3, 2020)

watching!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 10, 2020)

Saturday October 10th

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 10, 2020)

The birch in the front will be naked in a week or so. Once the red maple in the back looses its leaves I'll be doing some major trimming on it. It has filled out nicely since I planted it, but now that I have a patio it's time to remove the 2 main lower branches. This will allow it to fill in with the spring growth and raise the canopy somewhat and not intrude on the patio so much. I do this thing when I trim trees like this, any branches that grow down get removed so it encourages upward growth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 17, 2020)

Saturday October 16th
Maple in the backyard is getting real pretty. Still some green leaves on it.



The birch turns fast and drops its leaves just as quick. It'll probably be bare next week.



Dry conditions here so the leaves mulch up really nice with the lawn mower.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## TimR (Oct 17, 2020)

Timeline looking Oct 3 to 10 is my favorite. We’re a few days from the peak here in the north GA mtns. Got down into 30s last night, got the wood stove going for second time in last few weeks. Nice time of the year for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 24, 2020)

October 24th
I chose this red maple for 2 reasons, its fast growing, and just beautiful in the fall. It was just a stick when I planted it.



The birch in the front yard still has a few leaves hanging on.

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## TimR (Oct 24, 2020)

That maple is beautiful!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Oct 24, 2020)

Some of ours are peaking...others are still about a week away. I'll have to do the timeline thing next year, thanks for sharing yours. I take it the final pic of yours will be when covered in snow!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 24, 2020)

@TimR start right now don't wait til next year!! This is number 1

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 31, 2020)

October 31, Halloween.  
Birch in the front is done.



Maple in the back will be done in a couple days. Supposed to get real windy here tomorrow. Most of the leaves fell off the last 2 days.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 31, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> October 31, Halloween.
> Birch in the front is done.
> View attachment 195472
> Maple in the back will be done in a couple days. Supposed to get real windy here tomorrow. Most of the leaves fell off the last 2 days.
> View attachment 195473


If you get the wind we had here today,the leaves will be oof the tree and in the neighbors yard.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 7, 2020)

Saturday November 7th. The maple in the back yard is done.



And now that the leaves and sap are down I pruned off the lower branches. This is the first major trimming since I planted the tree .



I left the collar of the branches so that it will grow over and heal. The cuts are dry so I know the sap is already down.



It should fill in nice next year and provide nice morning shade on the new patio.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Maverick (Nov 7, 2020)

Thanks for taking the time to share the fall progression. Beautiful pics.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 7, 2020)

Maverick said:


> Thanks for taking the time to share the fall progression. Beautiful pics.


Ditto Ditto

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 8, 2020)

This was a neat thread,thanks greg.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 8, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> Saturday November 7th. The maple in the back yard is done.
> View attachment 195811
> And now that the leaves and sap are down I pruned off the lower branches. This is the first major trimming since I planted the tree .
> View attachment 195812
> ...



That was a cool time line. I assume your leaves held longer this year with the drier weather? Ours stuck it out almost 2 weeks longer than normal. Natives were all down by Oct 17th, snow chased leaves off the immigrants. Some of the Norway maples are still holding a few leaves. Likewise with the oaks and beeches, but they sometimes hold well into winter ( marsesence).

As for those exposed cuts, if you do nothing, that is fine, but avoid using Treecote, as it contains chemicals that kill growth cells and often trap moisture promoting rot. Turns out, the company is so old, it is "grandfathered" and not forced to truthfully advertise. I use gray primer spray paint as a base, mist with flat black or brown or both to somewhat color match the surrounding bark. It hides the cuts a bit, repels water, masks pheromones given off (reduces insects) and kills minimal growth cells.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 8, 2020)

I thought about just sealing it with some latex paint.


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 8, 2020)

It was sure nice to track the leaves through the season with you! Thanks for sharing! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Nov 8, 2020)

Sure was enjoyable. Thanks

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 9, 2020)

Very cool Greg. You'll have to do a follow up with the springtime growth....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 10, 2020)

I painted the trimmed branches to seal them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

